
Ask HN: Feedback on my startup, skimic.com - nunocoracao
We just launched our website and more than anything are looking for feedback to understand the value of the use-case and what next steps we should take.<p>Giving more information right now would bias your review so feel free to try the site as a new user that just found it and feedback.<p>Development on the mobile apps is almost finished (some final polish to go). Thanks in advance.
======
brudgers
I could not identify a clear editorial focus that would answer the question:
Why would I visit Skimic instead of Reddit or Technmeme or similar news
aggregators? Or to put it another way, what makes Skimic a _more_ valuable use
of my time than competing sites?

Maybe, instead of trying to appeal to approximately everyone, focus on
building a news feed that is unique and _strongly_ appeals to a narrow
interest (think Anandtech.com versus Reddit).

Good luck.

~~~
nunocoracao
Hello, first of all thanks for your feedback. We were working the whole day on
improving the landing page to solve that problem and try to make it clear.

Going for a niche is definitely one of the options we are considering. Skimic
is only 3 weeks old after 5 months in dev (by me only)... No excuse, but just
to make it clear that it is still a work in progress.

